# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School 2008 Schedule



## Bikecops

Location: Andover, MA
Date: April 28, 29, 30, 2008
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $289.00

Location: Malden, MA
Date: May 19, 20, 21, 2008
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $289.00

Location: Mt. Wachusett Community College - Gardner, MA
Date: May 28, 29, 30, 2008
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $289.00

Location: Salem State College - Salem, MA
Date: June 9, 10, 11, 2008
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $289.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 395-8708 or 
E-Mail [email protected]


----------



## a76589

anyone know where i can find any info on this course? my department is sending myself and a few other guys for the first time this spring, however i can't seem to find any info on the training itself. any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Goose

There might be some info if you search around on here...basically it's a 3 day class that teaches you how to ride in traffic, watch for hazards, travel down stairs, dismounts, slides, how to jump curbs, and manuever - and how to do it all safely. Be prepared to ride - there's a few hours of classroom work each day, but a lot of time will be spent on the bikes getting practice in.


----------



## Mass

No web site?


----------



## Goose

It's like 7-UP...they've never had one. ;-)


----------



## JMB1977

I just completed the class held in Gardner last week. The instructor was great. I highly recommend this class.


----------



## lpwpd722

*C.O.B.W.E.B. Training*

Does anyone know of any C.O.B.W.E.B. Trainings coming up???


----------



## JMB1977

*Re: C.O.B.W.E.B. Training*

I heard maybe in September sometime...check the news section on CJIS extra-net for info


----------



## swatornot

*Re: C.O.B.W.E.B. Training*

I just went to a class but it was not C.O.B.W.E.B class but it was the same thing. It was at the STCC Acdemy in Western Ma Springfield. I believe it was PMTC. Something like that. I dont think they are using cobweb anymore.


----------



## Johnny Law

*Re: C.O.B.W.E.B. Training*

http://feedfury.com/content/14221504-c_o_b_w_e_b_police_mt_bike_patrol_school_2008_schedule.html

They usually hold them in the spring, so they appear to be done for the year. I went in May '06 at Mt. Wachusett, good stuff, however the riding test at the end is an asskicker!


----------



## lpwpd722

*Re: C.O.B.W.E.B. Training*

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Mass

Anybody know when the next training is?


----------



## Goose

Spring.

;-)


----------

